

The Future of Medicine - Why 3D Printing Needs its Cathartic Moment - eric_khun
https://medium.com/thre3d-printing/fda28dbd81cf

======
sudo_rm_rf
I have also envisioned a future where physical distribution channels are
disrupted because I could easily 3D print spare parts / iphone case at home. I
am surprised how little converage 3D printing has gotten in medicine

